# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Balearia

## Nautilia News

*BALEARIA: Nέο “έξυπνο” Cruise Ferry*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...-cruise-ferry/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Balearia: “Με δούρειο ίππο τη Balearia Marroc ετοιμάζει την προέλασή της στο Μαρόκο!”*

----------

